# Finished up burning.



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Wrapped up all the burning that we wanted to do and also got the neighbors pastures cleaned. It's been a long 3 weeks of playing the wind, fighting the mud, tearing up trucks, fixing trucks, feeding and social being the way we all were before this crap all started.





































Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

No burning allowed anywhere here - covid 19


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That last photo is great. My neighbor does controlled burns but it scares me.

No burning here, either. No burn permits being issued says our governor. She also says no fishing from a boat unless it doesn't have a motor - even an electric motor! No dang nothing!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

glenway said:


> That last photo is great. My neighbor does controlled burns but it scares me.
> 
> No burning here, either. No burn permits being issued says our governor. She also says no fishing from a boat unless it doesn't have a motor - even an electric motor! No dang nothing!


what in the hell does a motor have to do with spreading the virus????????????????????? this type gov overreach is why people are tiring of the lockdown.

I am all for being a good citizen and trying to protect my neighbors but this is getting ridiculous.

if this virus is really so bad that these type measures are necessary, everything should be shut down . EVERYBODY stay quarantined for a month.period!

why don't we do that ? easy answer ,because it's not really that big a deal.

people are gonna get sick . some few will die. most won't and we can move on.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Calm down.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

knapper said:


> Calm down.


sorry knapper . some things rub me the wrong way and this is one of em.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

What do ya expect when ya put a woman in charge. :fryingpan:

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Not sure when I gave up my Constitutional rights but poof...

"what in the hell does a motor have to do with spreading the virus????????????????????? this type gov overreach is why people are tiring of the lockdown."

Agreed, Kiyote. That's why I penned a column on the subject that was published this week. On Wednesday, thousands of Michigan citizens protested at the capitol and all she could say was that they were not all obeying her orders for social distancing. She also said someone had a Confederate flag. Oh, my! And, someone was handing out candy and they were not wearing gloves.

She didn't mention anything about the Bill of Rights, though. Must have slipped her feeble mind.

I'd love to have a big fire, because I felled a large box elder and need to make the tops go away. Guess it'll have to wait 'till the governor gives my matches back.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

glenway said:


> Not sure when I gave up my Constitutional rights but poof...
> 
> "what in the hell does a motor have to do with spreading the virus????????????????????? this type gov overreach is why people are tiring of the lockdown."
> 
> ...


this probably isn't the part I should focus on but&#8230;&#8230;.. I would imagine it is much harder to lure someone into a van while passing out candy with GLOVES ON. :nut: :mrgreen:

good article glen. I am all for trying to save lives through social distancing. heck ,it has been my go to move my entire life .

this is the thing about government that makes my head explode though, they always and without fail, try to take what is a good idea and take it to the absolute silliest extremes.

I do at least live in a state where the governor is not a total idiot. coming from me , that is high praise.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a good read Glen. Thanks for putting pen to paper.

If only those who meet in groups would adopt the lefts identity standards. My wife and I recently had friends over for dinner. There were 12 of us. Four of those friends agreed to identify as one half of a person thereby reducing our number to the at the time mandate of 10.

Problem solved.


----------

